# Traumeel



## M&J

Has anyone been successful finding a place to purchase since it's been discontinued in the US?
The replacement, T Relief, doesn't work as well.
Thanks!


----------



## Nigel

Is the Traumeel sold on Amazon the same?


----------



## M&J

The Traumeel I ordered from Amazon was to be shipped from overseas (I think Belgium), but it never came. Amazon refunded my money.
When searching for Traumeel, it comes up, but the product ends up being the replacement, T Relief. It's not as a good.
I don't mind ordering from overseas, I just want to receive it!


----------



## GatorBytes

If you google traumeel a link comes up for Heel. I believe the company was sold.

Another product marketed by a Canadian company called Traumacare, with identical packaging...company is Homeocan. But if you google it, you can only find the ointment. I have seen it in person on the store shelf, but only in pellets, at least in my towns small store


What the heck is going on

They have a pet product called Homeovet...however the link does not provide info on the product. My guess is this is their way around Big Pharma's bullying tactics.

There is an e-mail at bottom left you can contact to find out more. They are based in Montreal. You may want to note reply in English

Here is the link
https://homeocan.ca/en/homeovet/


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I get it via Foodworks a specialty store here in CT..didn't realize it wasn't sold here anymore? I just got some a couple weeks ago..


----------



## GatorBytes

See if this works (available)

https://vitarock.com/homeocan-traumacare-traumeel


----------



## M&J

Thanks Diane and Gatorbytes. I emailed Foodworks to see if the tablets and cream are available and if they will ship to me.
The Traumacare looks interesting. I'll look into that, as well. 
I'm sad they discontinued here. Apparently it's still widely available in Europe. 
Thanks!

ETA: Gatorbytes, I found the ingredient list for the Traumacare. I'm going to compare them. Wow, if you guys found me a source for this, I will be forever in your debt!


----------



## onyx'girl

we were just talking about this at training today, because Karlo has some muscle/tissue injury. I thought it was no longer available but my TD said she gets it from her holistic vet. I would like to have some on hand for future injury care.


----------



## M&J

Traumacare:
Aconitum napellus 3X, Arnica montana 3X, Belladonna 3X, Bellis perennis 2X, Calendula officinalis 2X, Chamomilla 2X, Echinacea 2X, Echinacea purpurea 2X, Hamamelis virginiana 2X, Hepar sulfuris calcareum 8X, Hypericum perforatum 6X, Mercurius solubilis 8X, Millefolium 2X, Symphytum officinale 4X.

Traumeel:
Belladonna 4X 75 mg; Arnica montana, radix 3X 40 mg; Aconitum napellus 3X 30 mg; Chamomilla 3X, Symphytum officinale 8X, 24 mg each; Calendula officinalis 2X, Hama- melis virginiana 2X, Millefolium 3X, Hepar sulphuris calcareum 8X, Mercurius solubilis 8X, 15 mg each; Hypericum per- foratum 3X 8 mg; Bellis perennis 2X, Echinacea angustifolia 2X, Echinacea purpurea 2X.


----------



## M&J

T Relief (being offered as a Traumeel replacement from another company).

*Acontium napellus 3X arnica montana, radix 3X, arnica montana, radix 6X, arnica montana, radix 10X, baptisia tinctoria 2X, belladonna 3X, bellis perennis 2X, calendula officinalis 2X, chamomilla 2X, echinacea 2X, hamamelis virginiana 2X, hypericum perforatum 3X, millefolium 2X, ruta graveolens 4X, symphytum officinale 8X.


----------



## GatorBytes

Found another similar product in tincture form

homeostasis

They also compound, so you or your holistic vet(?) could have traumeel concocted I would think.

There is no link without signing up on their site,
But the formula I just bought is called "T-Plex, Complex #12"

It has all same as traumeel, but in 6x and 4x, some in 8x and 10x, as well as a couple others (Ruta Graveolens is one)


----------



## M&J

Thanks, Gator. I ordered the Traumacare you recommended. Thanks. If that isn't what I need, I'm lucky that I live across the street from my holistic vet and two compounding pharmacies.
The vet said she couldn't get hold of any either.
Poor guy keeps straining his knee.


----------



## GatorBytes

M&J said:


> Thanks, Gator. I ordered the Traumacare you recommended. Thanks. If that isn't what I need, I'm lucky that I live across the street from my holistic vet and two compounding pharmacies.
> The vet said she couldn't get hold of any either.
> *Poor guy keeps straining his knee*.


 You're welcome. Yeah, my guys knees are fragile. Simple wrong move.

Are you making/giving bone stock? Natural eggshell membrane and organic Turmeric. I have a brand called Organic Traditions, as well as the capsules to put it in (he won't eat it), but he keeps having bad bellies so I don't start anything while this goes on.

Several yrs ago however, I was giving him the 95% standardized extract from turmeric called curcumin. It made a significant difference. My holistic vet wanted to use devils claw, but he was on too many herbs and talked me out of using. I switched to ginger, also an anti-inflammatory, but the reasoning was to improve lipase production for fat metabolizing.

He went down hill after taking off the curcumin. A yr later he hurt himself again. I tried a few things, but only minimal mobility.

I scrapped everything, put him on NEM and bone stock, within 30 days he could jump on my bed, a yr later he nearly cleared a 4 ft fence going after a squirrel.


----------



## M&J

Tell me more about this protocol you came up with! What do I need to do and order? I have him on Deer velvet and a few other things, but I have run out. May as well order what you have had success with. You gave me the stock recipe a few years ago but I misplaced it.

There are days I just want to let him run until he snaps his CCL, get the surgery, and move forward. But I would never do that. 
Many, many thanks.


----------



## M&J

Just picked up the egg shell membrane and tumeric with boswellia. I also purchased Boiron's calcarea flurica (for repeated sprains). I'm sure I will be able to find your bone stock recipe if I search the forums.
Many, many thanks! Hopefully, the Traumacare arrives soon.


----------



## GatorBytes

I'll just post it
I have modified this recipe since first posting on Magwort's thread.
Originally I only used carcass's because I had a 4qt slow cooker. Now I add in chicken feet and cow feet

Using a slow cooker (7-8 qt.)
2 lg or 3 small chicken carcass's
4-5 chicken feet
3-5 chunks (small) of cow feet (I buy these cut up, they really help with the gelling of the stock)



add 1/3 cup of vinegar (white or raw apple cider) 
Fill with water to about 1/2 inch from top of slow cooker. 
Turn on high and let alone for about 5 hrs. The water should reduce by about a half inch give or take. 
Turn to low and allow to cook for another 18-19 hrs. 
Take off lid to allow to cool a bit. 
Strain bones while still relatively warm using a colander at least 2-3x (I strain into a large stainless bowl, wipe out fine grit in bottom of slow cooker and strain back into slow cooker and then back again to bowl and then back into slow cooker pot. I check for fine bones with each strain) 
Allow stock to come to room temp. Cover and refrigerate for min of 8 hrs. Sometimes you need longer if stock is too warm 
There should be firm lard layer over the top of the stock, You want to skim that off and discard. 
Viola! Gelled bone broth
 
(An example, I usually start a stock when I get home around 4pm, turn to low around 9-10pm. If I forgot to defrost and start from frozen, I turn down around 11-11:30pm...Go to work next morning, come home, turn stock off about 4pm.)


----------



## GatorBytes

https://transitionnow.wordpress.com/2011/02/09/the-healing-power-of-bone-broth/

I wouldn't use the recipes at bottom of this link as some ingredients may not be suitable, like onions..., this is merely to explain the properties of bone stock. Plus your not making soup, anyhow...you are making a concentrated nutritional/medicinal joint supplement

Oh, BTW, give 1/4-1/3c, 2 x per day
Portion into containers and freeze and start another stock ASAP. Once reduced, it doesn't yield a lot, maybe 4 2 cups containers


----------



## M&J

This is great! Thanks. I'll have to get a slow cooker and see where I can get chicken carcasses, cow and chicken feet.
What do you freeze the portions in, and do you feed them defrosted or frozen?
Is there a way to make this in an enormous pot or does it have to be a slow cooker?
Again, thanks so much.
PS. I have him the tumeric and other stuff, he took a long nap, and seems to be a walking a little better.


----------



## GatorBytes

You can do it in a stock pot, or large pot, stove top method.
But you have to cook for hrs. Not 24 per slow cooker method and you wouldn't want to leave unattended (to work or go out for several hrs.)

Same would apply though, except you bring water about 1 inch above bones, boil down a half inch, reduce heat, simmer for 8 hrs or more. 

I used this method to do turkey bones one time (leftover from cooked turkey) and it worked, but I am, guess-timating as it was long time ago.

Sure if you google it. Even if doesn't gel first time, use it.

I wouldn't think you serve frozen, defrost on counter overnight, it'll be liquid at room temp. From the fridge it will be gel.

I just recycle sour cream/yogurt containers (500ml), usually get 2 days from at 1/2c per day

Glass would be better.

Oh, also, I use to mix enzymes, pumpkin and NEM capsule (opened), and I reconstitute the stock with bit of warm water (1/2 of the stock serving) if turns into a super-gel!


----------



## M&J

Great! I have my neighbors hunting down the parts and I'm going to check butchers at the Amish Market and Whole Foods.


----------



## BowWowMeow

It's still very accessible here.


----------



## M&J

BowWowMeow said:


> It's still very accessible here.


Traumeel is? The tablets? I'm related to the entire city of Buffalo! Can you tell me where and I can have them send it to me? Plus, I spend a few weeks in the Williamsville area in the summer. I can load up.
Thanks!


----------

